# March Birthstone Nails - Aquamarine



## Dalylah (Feb 28, 2013)

In keeping with our monthly birthstone swatches, I present to you March aquamarine. If you have aquamarine swatches, feel free to post them in this thread. We'd love to see them!





Source

Essie Borrow and Blue





Source

China Glaze Crackle Metals Polish in Oxidized Aqua





Source

Lush Lacquer Dreamsicle





Source

O.P.I. What' With the Cattitude





Source

The Polish Bar Open Sky





Source

BB Couture Polish in Dance





Source

China Glaze Liquid Crystal





Source

Deborah Lippmann Let's Hear It For The Boy





Source

Lush Lacquer Blue Gypsy





Source

China Glaze Kinetic Candy





Source

The Hungry Asian Polish in Brrr





Lime Crime Makeup Once in a Blue Mousse





Source

Sally Hansen Blue Frosting





Source

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles Fallen Skystone





Source

Nubar Blue Hydrangea





Source

Color Club Beyond the Mistletoe


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 28, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pretteh *drools*


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In keeping with our monthly birthstone swatches, I present to you March aquamarine. If you have aquamarine swatches, feel free to post them in this thread. We'd love to see them!
> 
> ...


 Great picks, I love anything aquamarine.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 7, 2013)

Zoya Blu (and Jacqueline -- just so everyone knows)


----------

